# John Deere 1050 Wiring diagram



## WINDMAKER (Apr 11, 2017)

trying to get a friends 1050 wiring fixed, starting problems, lights, idiot lights etc.
connectors not hooked up? wiring "patched"
does anyone have a diagram they can send me? [email protected]


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You are going to want to pick up a repair manual. The wiring is modular, so each section will require the appropriate diagram in reference to the function.

Too much volume involved to attempt to post anything useful.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe these will get you started....found them by Google

edro:Smokin'edro:


----------

